

Algorithm Design  - D3lt4
http://www.ambesty.com/default.aspx

======
D3lt4
The only issue with the website: Development of this site is slowing down due
to the lack of support and popularity. If we get more support from our viewers
by reaching 200 "likes" (upper right hand corner of the site), we will
continue to work on this site full time again. Thanks.

It seems like a really good idea so I am hoping that some people from hacker
news will go there and show support. :)

